# Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL's vs. Campy Zonda Deathmatch



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

who wins? 

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Mavic+Ksyrium+SSC+SL&word2=Campy+Zonda


googlefight says mavic... what would you rather ride? why? let's say for argument's sake that the cost is the same for both wheelsets.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That's because you spelled it "campy" rather than "campagnolo"

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=Mavic+Ksyrium+SSC+SL&word2=Campagnolo+Zonda

And, um, they're pretty dang similar. I'd take the Campag's, because I likes the looks of 'em. And, less ubiquitous.


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

Neither. I'd take a well built custom wheelset over those 2, 7 days a week. Easier to fix in a pinch, no silly weird OEM spokes to replace or funky spoke patterns, and any number of comparably priced custom wheelsets will be as light if not lighter, just as durable, and depending on the options you choose more aero. IMO if you were for example to build a custom set of wheels with Niobium 30 rims, CXRay spokes and a decent hub, that wheelset would put the SSL or Zonda to shame from just about every real world aspect which is important regarding wheels. Just MO.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh, bah. That always comes pretty quickly with wheel questions.

If you want nice "system" wheels, get 'em. They work just fine, too. Well crap, I've never broken a Zonda spoke, not that THAT means anything on its own. For the average fast-rec rider or racer, they work great as nice-day wheels, even if the pennypincher in me would never out and buy 'em...


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

ghostzapper2007 said:


> IMO if you were for example to build a custom set of wheels with Niobium 30 rims, CXRay spokes and a decent hub, that wheelset would put the SSL or Zonda to shame from just about every real world aspect which is important regarding wheels. Just MO.



indeed you are correct, but for how much? for the price of a set of white industries hubs (or a comparable set), i am able to afford the Mavic SL's or the _Campagnolo_ Zonda's (around $450). 

my present (and soon to be back-up) wheels - i already have a hand-made set of 32 spoke open pros on chorus hubs. i just want something different for a change- and i don't want to break the bank. 

argentius- do you have zonda's? how much do you weigh? what has your experience been like thus far? i found a set with no mileage from a guy who just bought a new bike with the zonda's as stock wheels but he's replacing them with zipps. i've got to make a choice soon if i want them or the SL's for basically the same price.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd take the Zondas over the Mavics any day.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Zondas for me too. Why? the g3 spoking at the back is actually much better, also 21 vs 20 spokes at the rear - also on a stiffer 28m rear rim. Furthermore, the Zondas in the real world (not mavic's) are pretty bang on the same weight as the SLs... Adding to that the hub quality on the zondas is prolly as good as it gets with the 'record-level' gear... And concurring w/ the other comment to me, they look much better and are far less common.

Add to that they *aren't* the same price. The Zs are usually much cheaper.

Game Set Match. Zondas are my choice for factory alu wheels.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i've read that the front wheel on the Zonda has a slight problem with spokes twisting- even after being trued. some say that the front is flexy. anyone with Zonda;'s experience this?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i've posted about this before... I haven't noticed 'flex' in the front - and as for prepping wheels, IME most shops are pretty average / don't know what they're doing / don't care... 

I haven't needed to do this, nor a mate who rides extensively with these (and is almost 200lbs) but... there is only 16 spokes - to up and equal the tension and add spoke prep along the way might take half an hour. You could ensure no spokes coming loose or anything like that by using the spoke prep, it is not uncommon for radial patterns.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

it's done! zonda's ordered and SL's returned. believe it or not, i got the SL's for merely $450 (06 model)- therefore buying the campy's were more expensive by $100.that made it a tough decision- especially considering that the mavics were originally 700+. a lot of people have written that they strongly prefer the zonda's to ksyrium SL's, so i'm going to use their experience in my purchase. 

thanks for the advice!


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I had Sl's, I have Zondas now and really think that you made the right choice. I weigh 210 lbs, and the Zondas are plenty stiff for me. I cant comment on long term reliability because I have less than 100 miles on mine, but I also had sciroccos and they were absolutely bomb proof.


----------

